# General > Pets Corner >  Twin Foals

## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Anyone see the gorgeous twin foals in paper.......... sad about the dam but they look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dadie

Its a near miracle they both survived.

----------


## froal

Yeh..!!! there lovely  :Grin: 
Sad about the mare thou  :Frown:

----------


## bustergirl

what happened to the mare and twin foals i never saw it??

----------


## Leanne

Not seen the article but how did they get to term with noone noticing?

----------


## froal

It's on the front page of the Groat on Friday ! cann't miss it takes up 1/4 of the page !  :Smile: 
When i first saw it did look like Calfs not Foals think it's the way they took the photo....!!  :: 
Didn't the owner know she was in foal...? then !
She's gona have her hands full now...!! will be nice how they grow and turn out.

----------


## LORRAINE

These two foals are just along the road from me,yes she did know the mare was in foal as she was covered by her own stallion although i don't think she was scanned they are absolutely beautiful it is unfortunate that the mare died as she haemorraged 9hrs after they were born but this was not due to having the twins as this can happen with just one foal the lady who owns them is doing a great job being their 'mum' they are fed every 2 hrs and growing really well she has a filly and a colt and i for one look forward to seeing them grow up :Grin:

----------


## Ash87

They look absolutely gorgeous!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## CountryLassie

They are beautiful  :Smile:  shame about the dam though  :Frown:

----------


## kara

http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/..._the_odds.html

----------


## the grudge

the are lovely foals but she a dealer they will be up for sale very soon i would think!  ::

----------


## Aaldtimer

> the are lovely foals but she a dealer they will be up for sale very soon i would think!


And? So? ::

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

> the are lovely foals but she a dealer they will be up for sale very soon i would think!


excellent I fancy the filly :-) Although does anyone know if being born a twin would affect the fillies fertility ?

You know how it can sometimes affect a twin heifer?

----------


## froal

Thats something i never knew...!! :Smile:

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

I don't know about twin foals but heifer calfs born as a twin to a bull can sometimes have trouble...just know that from sales when auctioneer would announce that it was  born twin to a bull......

or sometimes posted  on board overhead as a freemartin

----------

